# خرائط ابنية وشقق سكنية بمساحات محددة



## لمى الزيادي (23 مايو 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله _
_ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مخططات دور سكنية بمساحات 150م2 بناء صافي وكذلك الكيفية التي استطيع بها تقسيم مساحة صغيرة 300م2 (15 ×20م) الى اربع شقق سكنية واكون من الشاكرين بالمناسبة هذه المساحات الصغيرة تستخدم في اغلب الاحيان في العراق_
_ ارجو المساعدة 0000 شكرا:31: _


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (23 مايو 2006)

*اتمنى ان يفي هذا الرابط بالغرض 
http://www.mzunh.com/home/home_plans.htm



وبالتوفيق​*


----------



## لمى الزيادي (24 مايو 2006)

_شكرا اخي العزيز اعتقد هذا الموقع سوف يساعدني كثيراولكن معظم هذه التصاميم ملائمة اكثر لدول الخليج,اغلب التصاميم السائدة في العراق ضيقة بحكم المساحات الضيقة ولجوء اغلب من يرومون انشاء وحدة سكنية الى اقل التكاليف ,بحيث اصبح اللجوء الى المقاولين والعمال المهرة بدل استشارة المهندس المختص امر دارج (بمعنى اخر يكاد ان يكون دور المهندس المدني في العرا مقتصر على المشاريع الكبيرة والشركات او على دوائر الدولة) _


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------

